# Newer attempts at Makeup



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

is my updated album with a new face I threw together with a walgreens grease paint 2 dollar special.

Also on an almost unrelated note I currently helped out with a local play here and I helped with makeup. The play is midsummer nights dream I did 2 fairies.


I hope you enjoy.


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like your having fun Spong8. You look kinda creepy in that pic with one eye closed and one eye opened.
BTW - your midsummer night fairy...she was a twin? 2 pics same fairy.


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

oops, I edited the thread link on my original post. It should be the one with the mohawk.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

y I agree the one eye is creepy


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Halloween makeup*

here is my halloween costume with my brother. My version of the tweedles.

Far away

closer up on the face


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

very cool look- (please send me the pug in the background)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job with the fairies. One of them Titania?


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

No sir They where both other minor fairies.


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

*breaking away*

So yeah I dabbled in liquid latex for the split face look and created this.

I call this breaking from conformity.

Liquid latex ripped part of my eye brow off it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks like your having fun. The fairies look good, nice job.

AS for your eyebrow....Ouch....I heard somewhere to rub a gluestick on any hair such as eyebrows when using latex to prevent that. I tried it and it does work.


----------

